# The Stupid Questions Thread!



## LillyBBBW (Jun 8, 2007)

Ever have a trivial health related question that you've always wanted to know but were afraid to ask? Post em here! Maybe somebody knows or has heard or has a better search engine than yours. 

Ok, I'll start. I was sitting here eating some Stonyfield Farm Organic Nonfat French Vanilla Yogurt when I spied on the label "6 Live Active Cultures with Bifidus and L. Reuteri." :huh: What the hell are active cultures and why are they supposed to be good for you? What do they do besides 'allegedly' cure yeast infections?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 8, 2007)

"Yogurt deserves its reputation as a healthful food. It's a great source of protein and calcium. When made with non- or low-fat milk, it's low in fat. If it contains live starter cultures, it can aid digestion.

Some manufacturers add other cultures during processing to enhance the health-promoting potential of yogurt. The most commonly added cultures include Lactobacillus acidophilus, L. casei, L. reuteri and Bifidobacterium bifidum. These "probiotic" bacteria pass through the stomach to the gastrointestinal (GI) tract. There, they help maintain a healthy balance between the 200-plus kinds of bacteria that live there."

more.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 8, 2007)

SamanthaNY;462888 These "probiotic" bacteria pass through the stomach to the gastrointestinal (GI) tract. There said:


> more.[/URL]



Sort of like having the U.N. in your colon?


----------



## Pookie (Jun 9, 2007)

Actually, the amount of bacteria in these yoghurts is neglidgable. Here in the UK, the BBC did a series of food and health experiements. One of which was taking a bunch of young people who worked in stables (so exposed to lots of bad bugs) one group ate probiotic yoghurts every day, the other group ate foods that the bugs we already have love to eat, namely bananas and dandelion leaves.

At the end of the tests the peoples poo was retested for the bacteria levels. The yoghurt group showed zero increase, whereas the group eating the foods had a huge increase! So basically if you want to just improve your levels, a banana is a cheaper way to do it.

I have taken the pills before, but each capusal had I think about 30million bacteria in it! It was a replacement course after I had gastroenteritus (gastric flu)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for that info Pookie, I didn't know any of that.  Incidentally, on a side note I had been tinkering with food for the past few months to see what works well for the way my body functions. My tinker tools included bananas, wheat bread, crunchy peanut butter and yogurt and I found that they worked very well in concert with each other. The problem was that after a while I got sick and tired of it and thought I would scream if I had to see any of them ever again.  

I'm still trying to find more foods that are good for my inner workings but wont burn up within seconds after I eat them causing me to always be hungry. Those items really set a huge standard though and learning they have value beyond just fiber really helps me since colon cancer is a factor in my family history. Turns out once again I Forrest Gumped my way on to something useful. Thanks Samantha and Pookie!




Pookie said:


> Actually, the amount of bacteria in these yoghurts is neglidgable. Here in the UK, the BBC did a series of food and health experiements. One of which was taking a bunch of young people who worked in stables (so exposed to lots of bad bugs) one group ate probiotic yoghurts every day, the other group ate foods that the bugs we already have love to eat, namely bananas and dandelion leaves.
> 
> At the end of the tests the peoples poo was retested for the bacteria levels. The yoghurt group showed zero increase, whereas the group eating the foods had a huge increase! So basically if you want to just improve your levels, a banana is a cheaper way to do it.
> 
> I have taken the pills before, but each capusal had I think about 30million bacteria in it! It was a replacement course after I had gastroenteritus (gastric flu)


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 9, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Ok, I'll start. I was sitting here eating some Stonyfield Farm Organic Nonfat French Vanilla Yogurt when I spied on the label "6 Live Active Cultures with Bifidus and L. Reuteri." :huh: What the hell are active cultures and why are they supposed to be good for you? What do they do besides 'allegedly' cure yeast infections?



Great idea for a thread, Lilly!

Like you, I like bullets, so I'll use bullets to tell you what I know about acidophilus, bifidus and the other probiotics you mentioned. 


They help prevent yeast infections by crowding out the yeast and other "bad" bacteria that can line the small intestine (heretofore known as "the gut"). We get yeast beasties in our vagina from it tracking up from our bottom. Less yeast in the intestine means less yeast in the vagina. Always a good thing.
They're good if you think you might have food poisoning, for the same reason. Same with taking antibiotics, which generally aren't too specific and can really do a number on the beneficial bacteria in the gut(aka "gutbugs"). Repopulating the environment with acidophilus and other gutbugs (and there are a LOT of them) really helps.
There is some speculation that they can help prevent food allergies. Food allergies happen when the long chains of proteins in food aren't broken down completely and go through the membrane of the gut into the bloodstream. The body sees them as "non self" and launches a full scale assault -- hence the allergies. Gutbugs help prevent that by breaking down the proteins more completely. Or so they say. It sure can't hurt, unless you're allergic to dairy or lactose intolerant.
They help you get more nutritional bang for your buck because they help break down your foods better, allowing better absorption of nutrients.
They can help with reflux because they encourage good peristaltic (read: away from the mouth, toward the anus) activity in the intestines so that food goes the RIGHT way, not backing up into the stomach and causing indigestion. You see, when food is broken down by fermentation (rotting) you get gas. Gas builds up and can push food back up (where you can get burping but you can also get indigestion because the food tracks back up through the sphincter at the top of the stomach) or it go the other way and you can get gas. 
I've heard that they can theoretically help prevent UTI's for the same reason it can prevent yeast infections.
 Helps with the farts because it breaks down food aerobically, not through fermentation.
For more information check out books by Dr. William Crook if you have problems with yeast.

As for whether and how much is in yogurt, that depends. Depends on the brand (the yucky health food store kinds that taste like crap usually have more), depends on how it's stored (those critters are pretty sensitive to temperature change), etc. So if you really want to be SURE you're getting enough, go to a health food store and get a good probiotic mix. I usually tell people to get the kind that have the most different kinds of bacteria since they live in different parts of the gut and do different jobs. Also, some come enteric coated which helps the little guys survive the trip through the stomach, where the pH is brutal on these guys (they're used to a much less acidic environment). But you know, yogurt is good for you for lots of reasons. It's got more easily digested calcium and protein than milk, and even if you only got some gut bugs, once they get into your sytem, presumably they'd have babies and you'd have more. So I'd still recommend yogurt over, say, pudding or ice cream, at least nutritionally speaking.

Okay, so..... aren't you glad you asked? Everything you didn't want to know about probiotics...


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 9, 2007)

Damn _yes_ I'm glad she asked -- and glad you responded! Just the tip on food poisoning was worth a lot. Food poisoning (known hereabouts as 'stomach flu') seems to be endemic where my wife works; I'll have her pass the word.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 9, 2007)

My only issue with Stoneyfield Nonfat French Vanilla is that once I open the tub I begin to eat the whole thing, tis' that good. Of course it always went right through me and I never understood why, but I think it will become a new staple in my dietary vision for the future. Maybe from now on I'll get individual sizes so I won't be tempted to overindulge. Either that or start buying the bitter yucky healthfood kind at Trader Joes.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 11, 2007)

Ok, here is a dumb health question that I've wondered about for a while:

Is boinking in a pool or jacuzzi commonly associated with a woman getting a yeast infection?

Stan


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 11, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Ok, here is a dumb health question that I've wondered about for a while:
> 
> Is boinking in a pool or jacuzzi commonly associated with a woman getting a yeast infection?
> 
> Stan



I've never heard that one Stan. I remember as a kid hearing that you could get pregnant in a pool or off of a toilet seat. Those ideas were big business when I was 10.

My edumacatid guess would be that the pool would have to be in bad shape for that to happen. All kinds of elements and inspections have to go on to make sure the pH levels in the pool are ok and the filters are clean and working, etc. A friend of mine got viral meningitis from her pool with faulty filters. I would suppose if the elements were off and sexual activity allowed some of the water to get in the nether regions it could mess up the inner pH levels and bring about a yeast infection or some other irritating malady.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 11, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Ok, here is a dumb health question that I've wondered about for a while:
> 
> Is boinking in a pool or jacuzzi commonly associated with a woman getting a yeast infection?
> 
> Stan



Yup, apparently it can.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 11, 2007)

Are some people immune to yeast infections? I've had UTIs but have never had a yeast infection. I guess that's kind of a stupid question.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 11, 2007)

I didn't have any either, until I hit my 40s *shrug*. Since yeast infections are caused in part by things naturally ocurring in the body - perhaps you're just lucky?


----------



## saucywench (Jun 11, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Yup, apparently it can.


http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=50298

A timely reminder of the hazards of communal swimming. This factoid was particularly gross: "Beach says adults who don't "wipe" thoroughly add 3 to 4 pounds of "solid" matter to the average water park"


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 11, 2007)

ew ew ew ew ew

I'm never swimming again!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 11, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've never heard that one Stan. I remember as a kid hearing that you could get pregnant in a pool or off of a toilet seat. Those ideas were big business when I was 10.
> 
> My edumacatid guess would be that the pool would have to be in bad shape for that to happen. All kinds of elements and inspections have to go on to make sure the pH levels in the pool are ok and the filters are clean and working, etc. A friend of mine got viral meningitis from her pool with faulty filters. I would suppose if the elements were off and sexual activity allowed some of the water to get in the nether regions it could mess up the inner pH levels and bring about a yeast infection or some other irritating malady.





SamanthaNY said:


> Yup, apparently it can.



Thanks for the info! I guess we didn't have correct chlorine levels... It happened something like 3 times in a row, so we gave up on it...

Stan


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 11, 2007)

From what little I've read - pools, hot tubs, all that jazz - even if they *are* adequately chlorinated, they disrupt the natural bacteria and alter the ph balance in the vagina. Doesn't mean you're absolutely going to get a yeast infection (or other nasty stuff) every time, but the ground is, uh... laid. So to speak. 

Stick to landlubbing, if you get my drift.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 15, 2007)

lol, i love that title, anyway, it also depends on what you use as a lube, pool sex can be a problem due to lubrication, because the water still gets there and can cause irritation...using a silicone type and not a glycerine type of lube may help, but no promises....just a thought...(i think i got that suggestion from good vibes years ago regarding well, use your imagination, lol)


----------



## Tad (Jun 15, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Ok, here is a dumb health question that I've wondered about for a while:
> 
> Is boinking in a pool or jacuzzi commonly associated with a woman getting a yeast infection?
> 
> Stan



I don't know about yeast infections, but we heard quite some time ago that sex with the critical components being in the water could lead to all sorts of nasties--see you basically get a pump type effect, which can potentially drive water up into portions of a woman's reproductive track that were never meant to deal with the outside environment, leading to high odds of infections.

We heard that after having done this once in a river, and my wife had no side effects, and it was amazing (I could actually hold her up  ), but reluctantly we followed that advice and never repeated the experience.

So as a follow on to Stan's questions, did we buy into an urban myth, or is that a valid concern?

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 15, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Ok, here is a dumb health question that I've wondered about for a while:
> 
> Is boinking in a pool or jacuzzi commonly associated with a woman getting a yeast infection?
> 
> Stan



Probably not a yeast infection, but it could certainly lead to a UTI (urinary tract infection). Especially in a hot tub. They are breading ground for all kinds of things you don't want (because of the higher temps). 

Trust me on this.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 17, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Ok, here is a dumb health question that I've wondered about for a while:
> 
> Is boinking in a pool or jacuzzi commonly associated with a woman getting a yeast infection?
> 
> Stan



Not sure about a yeast infection, but I'm reasonably sure that you can get a baby from it. I think one of my kids was conceived that way. 

Funny thing about the term "boinking". Playing with our kids, my wife and I used to playfully kid about "bonking" them in the head when they'd done something wrong. Our youngest never quite got the hang of the expression, however. When she was around five years old, she was playing with her grandfather and got it all wrong; she told him she was going to "boink him in the head" and her mama had to pull her aside and give her a first lesson in the Birds and the Bees, and explain the difference between "bonking" someone and "boinking" someone.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 17, 2007)

We suspected that whatever it was that caused the yeast infections, it was related to water getting into places where it shouldn't... It's a bummer that pool (jacuzzi) sex has that side effect, it's a great way to have fun with a big girl...

Speaking of "boink"... If I remember right, I first heard that term on an episode of "Cheers".

Stan


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 17, 2007)

saucywench said:


> http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=50298
> 
> A timely reminder of the hazards of communal swimming. This factoid was particularly gross: "Beach says adults who don't "wipe" thoroughly add 3 to 4 pounds of "solid" matter to the average water park"




Oh my holy God, thats horrific, I feel SICK now. Dirty basts.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 17, 2007)

Sorry if this has been said...I admit I only skimmed this discussion...

You should NEVER have sexual intercourse in a hot tub...pool...whatever!!!

HooHoo's do NOT like it and it can be very dangerous!!! 

Guys, be kind to the HooHoo and the HooHoo MIGHT be kind to you.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 17, 2007)

Sounds only logical to me - chlorine + naughty bits = ouchie, right?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 17, 2007)

My understanding is that water sex - chlorine or no - isn't very safe. Firstly, water may be wet, but it's _not _slippery - it's not a lubricant, and what's worse, it washes away a woman's natural lubricant, and any spermicides that may be in use. Secondly, the action of sex pushes water up into places it's not meant to be in a woman's body - even if you're doing it in a tub full of distilled, sterilized water, it's still not a great idea. Even unchlorinated water will have all manner of organisms that won't do your external body any harm, but internally it could be a different story. And as for other protections, condoms aren't tested for water sex - so... yeah, water sex might be all sorts of fun, but you are taking some risks.

ETA: source source source


----------



## mossystate (Jun 17, 2007)

Yup...not like all that water goes nowhere.


----------



## Suze (Jun 17, 2007)

ok, her is my stupid questions.i should know this already, but what the hey
(my english may suck more than usual because i'm tired )

why is it that some women menstruate even if they get pregnant? isen't that against the nature of laws or something?

and why is it that women that are overweight or underweight sometimes lose their menstruation? is this the body telling you that something is wrong?

just curious.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 21, 2007)

Here is a strange and gross one for y'all. 

I have postnasal drip. However, I am not congested. I can breathe clearly and I feel fine otherwise. Even so, I feel the gunk draining and due to the drippage I now have a sore throat that won't quit. I don't want to go to the doc and have him tell me I have a virus and to gargle with warm salt water. I'm already doing that and while it soothes the throat for a little while the drip just re-irritates it. So, my stupid question is...Is there anything else I can do to get rid of postnasal drip and/or my sore throat???


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 21, 2007)

Nancy do you think you have allergies? Your symptoms are nearly identical to mine and I'm allergic to cottonwood trees, which are releasing their fluff en masse right now. I've been semi miserable.

You might try an antihistamine of some sort, and see if that helps. Also, drink lots of water, avoid dairy products (they encourage mucus production, which it seems like you have in spades) and try steam, too, to clear things out. Some folks like those nettie pots, which help irrigate the area, but it sounds like things are MOVING -- there's just too much of it.

It could turn into a sinus infection, in which case you'll feel worse, your sinuses will hurt, possibly even to the touch, your upper teeth might hurt, and you'll feel under water. If that happens, you're probably going to be stuck with antibiotics unless you have a good holistic doc and a lot of time and patience. 

Oh and never underestimate the power of a hot toddie.  (that last part was kidding, or at least tongue in cheek).

Good luck, darlin'. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 21, 2007)

susieQ said:


> ok, her is my stupid questions.i should know this already, but what the hey
> (my english may suck more than usual because i'm tired )
> 
> why is it that some women menstruate even if they get pregnant? isen't that against the nature of laws or something?
> ...



I forgot to answer this, Susie.

Why do some women have periods when they're pregnant? Sometimes bleeding during pregnancy can be caused by the placenta (which feeds the baby) being near the cervix, and in that case, most women experience some bleeding during their pregnancy. This is a dangerous condition because a woman can bleed to death as her cervix thins and opens to let the baby out; I had a patient almost die -- it's very scary. Sometimes bleeding can happen when a piece, even a small piece, of the placenta peels away from the side of the uterus. This is also very dangerous, to mom and baby, and often requires immediate surgery to delivery the baby. 

Sometimes, though, some women bleed during pregnancy and it's not a problem with the placenta -- it just happens. I'm not sure we know why that happens, though. It's happens rarely, but many of them go on to have healthy babies. Go figure.

Women who are way underweight and way overweight can stop having periods because their hormones are out of whack. For women who are underweight, they aren't producing enough estrogen (fat cells help make estrogen and store it as well, and a certain percentage of dietary fat is needed to make hormones so if a woman is underfed her periods will stop). Without estrogen (and her sister hormones progesterone an follicle stimulating hormone and a couple others) a woman will not cycle naturally. If they aren't having periods, then they're not releasing their eggs (we have all our eggs by the time we're born but they're in a natal state and get stimulated to develop one or two at a time -- or more with certain hormone stimulation). 

Very fat women, especially who carry their weight in their stomach, have a similar and yet different hormonal imbalance. I'm not a fertility specialist but it seems like what happens is that their ovaries can make lots and lots of little cysts which never mature properly. This is called PCOS -- polycystic ovarian syndrome. You can google it, or check out www.soulcysters.com for people who explain it far better than me. And yes, I would say that -- except during menopause, pregnancy and exclusive breastfeeding -- if a woman isn't having periods, than something is not functioning well, although many women don't have periods every 28 days but anywhere from 21 to 35 or 40. If a woman is only having one or two periods a year (unless she's on birth control that affects that) there could be a hormonal imbalance. Sometimes it's just how some women are built, and everything is fine -- just on a longer "clock" so to speak. But for some women it can mean some of the early signs of PCOS. 

The scary thing about PCOS is that it doesn't just affect fertility but overall health as well, with an increased risk of diabetes and heart disease. So even if a woman isn't interested in having kids, she should get it treated by an endocrinologist because of the long term (and even short term) health ramifications.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Emma (Jun 21, 2007)

Is this the stupid and rude questions thread?Coz I've got one. 

*bit grafic from now on, so if you don't want to read move on you big prude  *

Ok. For about 6 years on my vagina bits (omg I have no clue what to call them, the bits that hide the inner bits) I don't even know the rude name for that area. The outer bits I'm talking about. Well there's been a little hard thing. Feels like a grain of rice under the skin. I've had it for a long long time. About a year ago I broke it (lol how insane does that sound) but you know, sometimes you're there having a wee feel around (and no i don't mean in a weird way) and it was annoying me so I fucked around with it so much it broke in half and now theres two little bits. If it was ANYWHERE else I'd think maybe it was a deep rooted spliter.. but there? lol Any ideas ladies?

Let me just do this as a P.S 

I'm not going to go get it checked out. There is no way I'd show my ladygarden to anyone but a boyfriend. I'd honestly rather die off of a horrible disease but I honestly couldn't.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 21, 2007)

Yours is not a stupid or rude question. 

Refusing to go to a gynecologist is dangerous and unwise. 

If you've had multiple sex partners (especially with unprotected sex), it's _your_ responsbility to take care of yourself with STD testing, yearly pap smears and checkups. Doing so protects yourself, your sex partners and your children (you've spoken about wanting to become pregnant), and gives you the best protection against a variety of diseases, conditions and illnesses through early detection. If you have an issue such as you describe, *only* a physician/nurse specializing in gynecology can give you a clear diagnosis and treatment. Asking us to do that here is irresponsible - this board was intended to help people here by offering discussion on health topics, *NOT* to serve as a substitute for qualified healthcare. Even if we WERE able to say with near certainty what's causing your symptoms, we can't give you any medicines or treatment you might need. 

Now then. While going to your first appointment can cause anxiety, a good office staff will help you feel at ease. Learn the names of your own parts so you can effectively communicate with health professionals and describe your symptoms. 







This is your body. It's nothing to be ashamed of or shy about. Things will go wrong and need attention. Be the adult you are, ditch the cutesy anatomy names and be proactive about the health of your boyfriend, your future family and especially yourself.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Jun 22, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Is this the stupid and rude questions thread?Coz I've got one.
> 
> *bit grafic from now on, so if you don't want to read move on you big prude  *
> 
> ...



I sometimes get ingrown hairs that feel that way....It's like a hard spot right under the skin..I think it is from my underwear rubbing when I sit..I get 3 or 4 on the labium major or the outer lips..I normally just check to see if they are very big and if they are,I open them and squeeze the hard core out....*I would suggest NOT doing this until you have seen a Dr. and find out what it could be*..My Dr told me to just squeeze them and they should disappear for a few weeks..

I did at one time have a huge one right under the top of my shoo shoo, right above my clitoris..It opened and drained while I was in Australia and I had to self doctor..That I do not recommend!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 23, 2007)

Okay, Vickie, I have another one for you.

Every once in a while, I'll have an itchy day with my vajayjay and I'll wipe a little harder than I mean to (oh, come on, you all know what I'm taking about). When I was at school, we had really rough TP, and I managed to actually give myself a little scrape. This sucker will NOT heal for anything. This has happened once before, and my gyno told me to put neosporin on it for a few days and it would heal. It did. This time, it has been MONTHS, and weeks of neosporin usage did not make it heal. It's still there, and it still hurts when I pee because of its location. When it happened, I wasn't having sex, and I hadn't had sex for 6 years - so I know it's not STD-related or anything scary like that. 

Any idea how to make it heal? Thanks.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 23, 2007)

That sounds like it's a yeast infection. It can result in those little 'scrapes'.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 23, 2007)

Sounds like it to me too BBM. Some monistat 7 over the counter ought to clear it up or just go to your doctor and get some Diflucan, it's a pill that cures yeast infections.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 23, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Okay, Vickie, I have another one for you.



I somehow think I'm going to get the custom user title Vajayjay Queen. 



> Every once in a while, I'll have an itchy day with my vajayjay and I'll wipe a little harder than I mean to (oh, come on, you all know what I'm taking about).



Yeah, I do know what you mean. I had the same thing, and it was a problem with laundry soap. Once I started double rinsing my clothes it helped tremendously, so... maybe that's behind the itchy vajayjay days?



> This sucker will NOT heal for anything. This has happened once before, and my gyno told me to put neosporin on it for a few days and it would heal.



Neosporin? That's interesting... If it's not healing with that then yeah, it could be yeast. Yeast would also cause those itchy days, too. So it wouldn't hurt to try something like a topical yeast cream like monistat (some come in the little bullets that go in the vagina but you can also get topical monistat cream which works great).



> It's still there, and it still hurts when I pee because of its location. When it happened, I wasn't having sex, and I hadn't had sex for 6 years - so I know it's not STD-related or anything scary like that.
> 
> Any idea how to make it heal? Thanks.



Well, the obvious suggestion would be to go back and see a different doctor (or midwife! Shout out to CNM's who can do all of the basic female care you'll ever need, cheaper, spending more time with you, and usually much more kindly and gently). The fact that it's been awhile tells me that there is something irritating it. So it could be yeast, it could be BV (bacterial vaginosis), or it could be trichomonas ("Trick" we call it -- but it smells fishy and you didn't mention smell or discharge). Or it could just be that something you're wearing is continuing to irritate it. 

Now, you mention it hurts when you pee. Your urethra isn't hurting, right? You're not feeling urgency or anything like that? It's just the urine scalding it? If so, you can get a squirt bottle (or I can get you one if you email me your address -- I'll send it to you if they're hard to find otherwise) and squirt warm water on your coochie when you pee. My patients use it after delivery and it's very soothing -- and cleansing.

But really? I'd look at what could be continuing to irritate it since it would be unusual for something like that to continue unless you're having continued exposure to an irritant. So things like toilet paper, laundry soap, tight pants, panty hose, feminine hygiene sprays or wipes anything that touches your coochie that has fragrance is suspect.

If it doesn't get better soon, though, it's worth a return visit so that they can swipe it and see if anything ugly grows. Unlikely, but you never know, and I'd hate for you to be wandering around with something ugly growing on your vajayjay.

Hope this helps?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 23, 2007)

I just happen to have some monistat since I thought I might have had a yeast infection awhile back - but the symptoms went away before I used the monistat. So I'll try that - and if there's no improvement, I'll suck it up and go to a gyno. Oh, and yes, it only hurts because of the urine hitting it - there's no pain in the urination itself. And no, no smell or discharge. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 24, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Yours is not a stupid or rude question.
> 
> Refusing to go to a gynecologist is dangerous and unwise.
> 
> ...



wow nice informative post Sam. Em, listen to her! I would just point out that here in the UK, we have cervical smears carried out every five years, not every year, unless there is some extra reason to, such as family history of cervical cancer, or personal previous history of cervical erosion or cancer. I think the NHS would grind to a halt if we had it done yearly, although of course no reason why a woman willing to pay to go privately couldn't have it done more often. I've also never heard of this yearly gynaecological exam. We have "well-woman" screening which I think is recommended every few years after the age age of 40 or something. I am 43, have never had a mammogram and have never been told or advised to have one done. I would be interested to see if there are very different rates of cervical cancer diagnosis, treatment and recovery in the US and UK.


----------



## Esme (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm 39, but I'm going to insist that I start mamograms this year with my yearly appointment. I've had too many people have cancer in my family, and after my scare last year with the DVT, I'm going to be a bit more proactive about some things... or at least I hope to. I'm fortunate that my D.O. is awesome and she really seems to like me and care about my health and well-being.


----------



## Isa (Jun 24, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> wow nice informative post Sam. Em, listen to her! I would just point out that here in the UK, we have cervical smears carried out every five years, not every year, unless there is some extra reason to, such as family history of cervical cancer, or personal previous history of cervical erosion or cancer. I think the NHS would grind to a halt if we had it done yearly, although of course no reason why a woman willing to pay to go privately couldn't have it done more often. I've also never heard of this yearly gynaecological exam. We have "well-woman" screening which I think is recommended every few years after the age age of 40 or something. I am 43, have never had a mammogram and have never been told or advised to have one done. I would be interested to see if there are very different rates of cervical cancer diagnosis, treatment and recovery in the US and UK.



I find that interesting and just a bit terrifying. I have a yearly gyn exam with a pap smear and wouldn't think of missing it. So much can change health wise in a year's time let alone several.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 24, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Every once in a while, I'll have an itchy day with my vajayjay



My 'itchy' days stopped as soon as I stopped washing my underwear in biological washing power. Apparently the enzymes that help to clean can remain after the rinse and then, with nothing else to do, they'll start to eat into your skin in areas where there is close contact, warmth and moisture. If you've tried eliminating everything else then this one might be worth thinking about - it worked for me.



Miss Vickie said:


> I somehow think I'm going to get the custom user title Vajayjay Queen.



Lol, well I know that's how I've always thought of you 

Tracey xx


----------



## Esme (Jun 24, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> I somehow think I'm going to get the custom user title Vajayjay Queen.



Just imagine the tiara!


----------

